# Kansas Or Oklahoma?



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have looked everywhere and can't find a website that shows the American Pit Bull Terrier shows, events, bashes, meet & greet or BBQ's in KS or OK? I don't want to drive far to go to one though. Is there any website that shows *ALL* of the events going on though out the year in each state & about the events???? *LET ME KNOW!!!!!* oke:

I know that Tulsa OK has the Meet & Greet BBQ coming up on the 20th but I can't get in contact with the person that is managing the event, he won't contact me back. I don't know exactly where in OK it will be or what time it starts or anything! Is anyone going to that one??


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but if the OP is still around and interested, here are some links with which to find events. Tulsa, OK has two active clubs that hold UKC events, and an ADBA club as well. There is also an ADBA club in OKC, and a UKC conformation club. Not to mention, we've got APA weight pulls down here.

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/Home
http://adbadog.com/p_home.asp
http://www.weightpull.com/
http://tulsadogs.com/
http://companiondogschool.com/
http://www.greencountryapbtclub.com/

I just heard today that there's supposed to be a dock diving club starting up in OKC. That should be fun.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> I have looked everywhere and can't find a website that shows the American Pit Bull Terrier shows, events, bashes, meet & greet or BBQ's in KS or OK? I don't want to drive far to go to one though. Is there any website that shows *ALL* of the events going on though out the year in each state & about the events???? *LET ME KNOW!!!!!* oke:
> 
> I know that Tulsa OK has the Meet & Greet BBQ coming up on the 20th but I can't get in contact with the person that is managing the event, he won't contact me back. I don't know exactly where in OK it will be or what time it starts or anything! Is anyone going to that one??


Kansas never hardly shows concerning the ADBA, their KS chapter is pretty weak in terms of getting a show together. Best show in OK, 89ers show hands down is one of the best in the country I think, I have a blast always down there. Show Me State Club (Missouri-My club) throws a nice show, very family geared, lots of fun and good people always in May. On site camp grounds and showers(hot water!!! seriousily we have hot water) LOL, anyone go to Iowa nationals last year knows what I mean on that. Cold weather and cold showers, lol, but it was a rainy cold blast of a good time-Iowa has a great show also, very much on time, worth the drive. Texas probably has the most shows.


----------

